# Pine Island Reds video



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Lighten up on that spot, Ward! lol 
Enjoyed the vid.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

That spot is funny, seems like when reds are there its awesome. Then they dissappear and I gotta go chasen em.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

tractortitan said:


> That spot is funny, seems like when reds are there its awesome. Then they dissappear and I gotta go chasen em.


That’s every fish every body of water!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice video, I don’t have the patience or the skills to do it. I bought a GoPro Silver years ago, used it one trip and it’s been in the bag since. I spent more time changing batteries and trying to get it to work than I did fishing.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

The editing takes forever. Wholly cow, hardest part of the whole thing. When you have a family it makes it tough to get locked in to the editing chair


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I might get back into it and just release raw and uncut fishing adventures. Might be a big hit...


----------

